# Blueberry Loaves



## chilerelleno (Apr 23, 2017)

Same recipe as DS's Blueberry Upside Down Polenta Cake.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261362/upside-down-blueberry-polenta-cake
But instead of upside down everything gets mixed together and dumped in a greased 1# loaf pan.
Bake at 350'F until a toothpick comes out clean, approx 1hr.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 23, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 23, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2017)

That's amazing! How do you keep those fresh berries so fresh that when you slice the loaf open they spill out like that??? 

You da man!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's amazing! How do you keep those fresh berries so fresh that when you slice the loaf open they spill out like that???
> 
> You da man!


LOL...  Some pretty cool magic, eh?
[email protected]$$!  :biggrin:

I bought way too many blueberries, muffins will be made while I'm on the road at work.


----------



## disco (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks tasty!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 29, 2017)

Disco said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> Disco


They were, especially slathered with butter.
Thanks Disco.


----------

